# Hurricane IIC vs. P-39D



## tomo pauk (Mar 13, 2011)

What heavy hitter do you like better?


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 13, 2011)

The P 39D is a more modern plane with better aerodynamics than the rather elderly Hurricane IIC. Such was the pace of change that a difference of 3 years in original design was almost a lifetime. So on performance the P39 has it. However I would prefer the Hurris 4 x 20mm hispanos to the P39s single 20mm or single 37mm depending on model. The Hurri also wins on bombload 2 x 500 pounders against a single 500 pounder. 

So for air to air combat the P39D, for ground pounding the Hurricane IIC.

If Bell had fitted a Merlin/V1650 2 stage 2 speed supercharged engine to the P39 it might have been a world beater rather than a useful but not exceptional plane.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 13, 2011)

fastmongrel said:


> If Bell had fitted a Merlin/V1650 2 stage 2 speed supercharged engine to the P39 it might have been a world beater rather than a useful but not exceptional plane.



Not going to happen. It wouldn't fit. An extra few hundred pounds that far aft of the CG would screw things up real well and without major scoops, lumps and bumps there is no space for the intercooler needed to allow the two stage merlin to perform. Timing is also wrong. If any Bell product was going to get a two stage Merlin it would have been the P-63. This might have had the room to fit the Merlin and intercooler although Bell never managed to get an intercooler into the plane using two stage Allisons.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Mar 13, 2011)

"..... So for air to air combat the P39D, for ground pounding the Hurricane IIC."

Agree 

MM


----------



## slaterat (Mar 13, 2011)

I would pick the Hurricane over the P 39 in either role. The P 39 achieves its maximum speed of 355 mph at only 13,000 ft, while the Hurricane IIC will do 335 at 20,000 ft, at 24,000 ft the two are both around 325 mph. In climb rates the Hurricane dominates with an initial climb rate of 2,700 ft/min and taking 8.5 minutes to 20,000 ft. The P 39 has an initial climb rate of around 2000 ft/min and taking 11.65 minutes to 20,000(P 39c). The Hurricane would have the advantage in maneuverability and turn rate. The only info I have on the dive rate for the P39 says that lateral control was quite similar to an early Spit I , with aileron control becoming quite stiff at speeds of 300 mph IAS,this would give the advantage to the Hurricane in high speed control.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 13, 2011)

It's interesting to note how different were experiences of RAF USAAF, when compared with VVS. 
The Soviets, main users of P-39s, favored them above anything they received from west (that includes P-51As Spits IIRC), while they regarded P-40s and Hurricanes as obsolete. Western air forces almost loathed P-39s, equally in Europe/Med Pacific/Asia.


----------



## Glider (Mar 13, 2011)

True but eh USSR used tem mainly for GA work where having the engine at the back was probably an advantage.


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 13, 2011)

Not very true - P-39s were used in fighter units, doing fighter duties, and eg. Pokryshkin scored many of his victories while flying them.


----------



## davparlr (Mar 15, 2011)

duplicate post


----------



## davparlr (Mar 15, 2011)

slaterat said:


> . The P 39 achieves its maximum speed of 355 mph at only 13,000 ft, while the Hurricane IIC will do 335 at 20,000 ft, at 24,000 ft the two are both around 325 mph.


 
Dean, in "Americas Hundred Thousand" shows the P-39D having a maximum speed of 367 mph at about 12k ft., and about 353 mph at 20k ft. At 24k, the P-39D is capable of 337 mph.


----------



## Multimetal (Mar 16, 2011)

I always hear it quoted that the Russians used the P-39 for tank busting and ground attack, but from every Russian source this seems false. I wonder how this bit of misinformation got started and why it's still being perpetuated?


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 16, 2011)

I will take a guess here. Many books on WW II aircraft were published in the 45 years or so between the end of the war and when the Iron Curtain fell and much better access to Russian records and accounts was gained. Many of those books/articles contained mistakes. In the last 20 years or so some books/ articles try to correct the mistakes and some others just repeat what was easily available.


----------

